# New Zealand orders 8 NH-90 Helicopters



## k9kiwi (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh yay, Our Govt bins the F-16 purchase. Bins the Skyhawk strike force. And now they decide to replace the Iroquios with the NH-90.

When will these brainless mongrels learn?

Our neighbours over the water, remember them Aunty Helen? operate the *Blackhawk*, we operate with them a lot, remember ANZAC Aunty Helen?

Now we go and order the NH-90, THAT works. 

There must be a shed load of spare parts and common equipment between the two when we are operating from forward bases. Or did I miss something?

Oh the pain.

ps it is only $771 million, and we don't see the first one until 2010.


----------



## Glider (Jul 31, 2006)

My God daughter was on track to be the first attack pilot in the RNZAF and was in her final year of training when they scrapped the A4. Was she gutted.

Cannot help thinking a number of Second Hand F16's would have been a better bet.


----------



## Glider (Jul 31, 2006)

Obviously read Female Attack Pilot


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2006)

Actually the Australian Army has ordered 12 or so NH90's. I believe they will start being deliverd in 2007 and will be based in Townsville. The Govt. has done this so the Blackhawks can be relocated from townsville to Sydney for Counter terrorism work with the SF units.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 1, 2006)

That makes me a bit happier about it.

Recently ( a few years back) my friend was on the second deployment (Army) to East Timor.

Here are his candid observations about NZ Equipment.

His Father was a Major deployed to Vietnam in 1969.

1. He flew to Timor in exactly the same Herc his Father flew to Vitnem in.

2. They were using th same APC's M113's as his Father had been in.

3. They were using exactly the same radio sets.

Real moral booster that lot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

The NH-90s are good aircraft though. Australia can put them to good use.

If I had been Australia though I would buy more Blackhawks like the new Mike models. The Blackhawk is the best helo of its class right now in the world. I am a bit biased though because I fly and work on Blackhawks.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you still got the UH-60As there, Chris?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeap but we also recieved 2 of our UH-60L's back and another 30 UH-60L just arrived. More of the Chinooks have arrived as well. I need to bust out the camara because some of the nice ones with the pin up cover art like on old B-17s and what not have arrived.

I will take my camara tomorrow because I am doing a good training flight down to the Alps, Garmisch, Bertschesgarden, Neuschwanstein and then to Munich for lunch.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

If I had any leave left I'd come over for a week just to see the Chinooks. But I haven't got any until March!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

Well pD you are allways welcome. 

You and Sarah better come over for Rock im Park again next year. I think it would be neat if Les and his son would fly over too.

The best part is that I will be a civilian next year at Rock im Park and my hair will be starting to flow again!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

Damn right we're coming for Rock im Park next year. I've already got that time booked off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

